# PRC200 - Colour decisions!



## italpasta (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello! I am very close to purchasing a PRC200, and still debating between the black face/black leather strap vs white face/brown leather strap. They both look sooo good!

Help me! (pics are a plus) 

Thanks!


----------



## crashaholic (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's some for black...
not on a strap though.
I bought the bracelet and then bought a strap for it as it was more economical that way. I just haven't taken any pictures yet on the strap (it spends most of summer on a bracelet)
Here's a thread you may want to look at for more shpts of black faces as they seem to be the most popular choice:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=216315


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

i will suggest you to get white face with bracelet. you can put off the bracelet, and get so many nice brown straps out there :-!


----------



## 3Dials (Jul 10, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my white dial Tissot PRC-200. I kept it on the bracelet for versatility.


----------



## italpasta (Jun 29, 2009)

Ah I am so torn!!...All I know is that I want a leather band haha.

This:








http://cgi.ebay.ca/NE-MODEL-MENS-PRC200-CHRONOGRAPH-WATCH-T17-1-526-52_W0QQitemZ120443022498QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item1c0af6aca2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1215|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50

vs








http://cgi.ebay.ca/NE-MODEL-MENS-PRC200-CHRONOGRAPH-WATCH-T17-1-516-32_W0QQitemZ120443022765QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item1c0af6adad&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1215|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50

EDIT: I won't buy from the sellers above...don't trust them for some reason. Most likely going to buy from local jewelery shop, or USA seller on ebay.


----------



## allera (May 20, 2009)

I had been looking for a white face chrono for a while and settled on the PRC200. However, the lack of a bezel really makes the watch look big on my wrist (7"), even though it's only 40mm (like most of my others). It's also a pretty thick watch for a quartz. But, it is an absolutely beautiful watch.

That said, if I were to do it again, I would pick the black one because I have a very hard time reading this one. The hands and face are so close that I have to hold it at an angle to read it well. It may just be my eyes (I need good contrast, apparently).

I'm on the hunt for a white face with blue hands, now.


----------



## gpjoe (May 21, 2008)

I picked the white one. It's a bit dressier, IMO, but can still be worn casually.

I suppose I am a fan of the white face/brown strap. I have several, two of which came on bracelets.

Though I must reveal that I do have two black chronos (one with yellow accents), both on bracelets.


----------



## Stilian (Jul 16, 2008)

Join the dark side :-d


----------



## booboobear (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm a big fan of the silver (white) face PRC200. IMHO, it "dresses up" a little better than the black face with its yellow hands, but still passes as a casual watch very nicely. I've worn the silver face with both black and brown straps, but usually stick with a brown strap simply because a have a Hammy Jazzmaster that has a black strap. Frankly, you can't go wrong with either color . . . the PRC200 is one of the best values out there, regardless of color!


----------



## Museum_Guy (Dec 8, 2008)

Black & black, I wear it with a tux or suit instead of my usual diver on steel and alway get complements.


----------



## italpasta (Jun 29, 2009)

Tough choice! I am still trying to decide!!!!!! My only real issue is that I wish the hand on the white face ws a different colour (ie black) to stand out a bit more...I find it a bit difficult when quickly glancing at the watch to tell the time (maybe I am slow :-d). 

Then I take a look at the black face with yellow accents, and I get confused again. 

Any more opinions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

Tough choice. They both look great. think the black looks more sporty and the white looks more refined.

Here is mine: (sorry, no leather pics)


----------



## mr00jimbo (Apr 26, 2009)

IMO they all look great, but white makes the detail stand out the most.


----------



## weiwei (Dec 8, 2008)

Actully i prefer a braceket... But when Iput on the brown leather, I know this watch shld wear with brown leather! It just look better with the leather...


----------



## Stiggy Palgrave (Dec 7, 2009)

I have the white face with brown strap and I have never had so many compliments on a single watch! Go for it... You definitely can't go wrong with the black one though.


----------



## H-M (Mar 19, 2009)

Very difficult decision. After having mostly black watches I'm more into white/silver. The white PRC looks wonderful. By just looking on pictures even better than the black one IMO. BUT; when I first saw the black in real life its was as beautiful as the white one

Toss a coin? :-s


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

You really have a tough choice! Both the black and white dial models look great! I don't have a PRC200, but it is on my list. Ummm.... then I will have the same difficulty that you are having. Good luck! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Justin A. (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm going with the white face on the SS bracelet, I can always swap for a new strap in the future with less cost and hassle than going the other way. 

You don't see many white faced PRC200's.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Stiggy Palgrave said:


> I have the white face with brown strap and I have never had so many compliments on a single watch!


Exactly my experience!


----------



## mitchelwb (Jan 10, 2010)

Stilian said:


> Join the dark side :-d


THAT. wow. I didn't even want a quartz until I saw this. Very nice.


----------



## WesleyW (Sep 3, 2009)

White face black strap!

I once a while change it back to the original brown one, but I love the Hirsch black one I got!

I don't have a photo, yet!


----------



## sidrox25 (Aug 4, 2009)

Blue anyone....?


----------



## techie (Jan 30, 2010)

I ordered the black face with black croc strap. To me it's a nice blend of a professional look that can be worn during weekend adventures and out on a date as well.

I think of the white as either quite formal if paired with a formal looking strap or casual like you'd wear for a seaside stroll or sunday sail, again if paired with a casual strap.

I guess you could make a case and strap combo being appropriate for certain situations. 

Whatever your choice, I believe it will be right for YOU. "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder." Go with your gut; you will enjoy it because you like it, not because we like it. You'll take pleasure in meeting people who acknowledge your watch b/c they share the same taste as you.


----------



## 1911JB (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow. I THOUGHT I knew which Tissot I wanted until I saw this thread! The black and white faces look great with all kinds of straps apparently(not to mention the great blue one)!


----------



## CanisMajor (Feb 10, 2010)

I just picked up a Blue face with the Bracelets, should have it soon.

Canis


----------



## bizzybeagle (Jan 4, 2010)

yes please i have a blue face prc200 and am in love with it


----------



## Alan_F (Jan 14, 2010)

The PRC 200 Chrono doesn't come in silver? Now that's a shame. People who don't give my gold Omega a second look ask about my PRC 200's silver on silver face.


----------



## ball fan (May 3, 2009)

bizzybeagle said:


> yes please i have a blue face prc200 and am in love with it


 hello
just one question
is its face saphire or not


----------



## cheesebloke (Mar 11, 2010)

ball fan said:


> hello
> just one question
> is its face saphire or not


Yes it's sapphire.

I have the blue face as well and love it.


----------



## t0ma (Dec 11, 2008)

powerband said:


> Exactly my experience!


This combination is killer! :-!

Got the black face prc 200 with bracelet but would go now with the white face one. Although love with bracelet and done swimming and sauna with that. For me I see my liking has grown out of this :think:


----------



## Lethal (Sep 24, 2009)

I am about to order me a PRC200 but can't decide which color, they all look great. I'm leaning towards the black or blue right now since I have more white faced watches already. Probably will go with the black since it looks great on so many different straps and looks great on the original bracelet too.


----------



## Capt Gary (May 14, 2010)

Ordered the white (silver) with SS braclet today, it will arrive tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## Capt Gary (May 14, 2010)

PRC 200 came in this afternoon. Everything in order and I am very satisfied with it.
What's next blue or black?


----------



## Lev (May 31, 2010)

sidrox25 said:


> Blue anyone....?


I would definitely go with the blue one. The black watch is a huge dissapointment for me because the yellow ticker makes it look like a toy.


----------



## mario100 (May 20, 2010)

Lev said:


> I would definitely go with the blue one. The black watch is a huge dissapointment for me because *the yellow ticker makes it look like a toy*.


Lol, thats why i went for the white one instead of the black... :roll:


----------



## Xspect (Jul 27, 2010)

I went with the white face with a bracelet. I took the bracelet off on day one and have went thru several different bands. Mostly to change the personality of the watch. But a nice thick dark brown leather band brings out the beauty of this awesome watch.


----------



## sidrox25 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm actually thinking of getting rid of this and going to the dark side (w/yellow tickers) since I have too many blue faced watches. But man this watch still looks sharp...


----------

